# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Estudian la situación de la depuración en el municipio abulense de Burgohondo

## NoRegistrado

> El Presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Antolín, ha recibido al Alcalde de Burgohondo, Juan José Carvajal, acompañado del Secretario del Ayuntamiento, para estudiar la situación de la depuración en el municipio abulense.
> 
> Durante la reunión se han analizado las mejores alternativas para conseguir una depuración eficaz y que cumpla toda la normativa al respecto, incluyendo posibles actuaciones en el Dominio Público Hidráulico.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/empresa...rgohondo-44779

Ya era hora, a ver si el Alberche baja más limpio, porqueee...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

